# Darn near perfect penturning lathe dust collection



## MesquiteMan

I have been seeking the ever elusive "darn near 100%" dust and CHIP collection while penturning on the lathe. I have got the dust collection part down but even with an 1,800 cfm cyclone system with 6" duct work and a 4", very short drop to the lathe with a large dust hood, I still was not getting really good CHIP collection. Well, that is now a problem of the past! I am getting 99.997% COMPLETE dust AND chip collection with this gizmo that I came up with...






Once I came up with this design, I realized I had a new problem...what do I do when I sand and apply my CA finish. I could just see the nice clear plexi get all spotted with little dots of flung off CA and there was just not enough room in there to do any real sanding. What to do?....hinges of course!













This works INCREDIBLY well! See the 3 or 4 chips at the bottom of the last pic on the black base for my lathe? That is all I missed after rough turning 15 cactus blanks! The other really nice part...I don't need to wear my face shield while turning now! Of course, I still do when applying CA.

Here is a short youtube video showing it in use and how well it works! In the video, I am rough turning an "Original Cactus Blank"" between centers (I have 34 pens to make) with my bowl gouge (as I always do). The final sizing and shaping will be done later. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1CI5lAYUwKg


----------



## 1080Wayne

Thanks very much for that design , Curtis . One more thing I must build .


----------



## mick

Curtis, I like this. I've got the same problem you had. Even though I've got a dedicated DC for the lathe and a very short drop (it's just on the other side of the wall) I still have lousy chip collection. I'm gonna borrow this idea if ya don't mind. I'll let you know how it turns out! 
On another note the air rushing through the ribbed hose I've got running from the gate creates a awful roar, kind of defeats the purpose of putting the DC outside. Any idea how to combat this?
Mike


----------



## el_d

Wow!!! Pretty Sweet Curtis.


----------



## Crashmph

That is wicked cool how you have that setup.  I had already planned to do something similar, but your idea has made my mind up for me.  Thanks for the pointers.

Also any chance you could post some pictures of your clearvue setup?  I was thinking of buying one of their cyclones for my shop.


----------



## RAdams

wow.. I just watched both videos you have up there.. You must really hate sweeping? lol. cool jigs for sure!


----------



## Texatdurango

You need to have a sign made to hang over your shop door.... 

"*Please wipe your feet before entering shop*" :biggrin:


----------



## rlofton

Texatdurango said:


> You need to have a sign made to hang over your shop door....
> 
> "*Please wipe your feet before entering shop*" :biggrin:




That's right, George.  And he needs a box of paper shoes at the door to put over visitors shoes or boots.


----------



## stolicky

99.997% [/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Wow, three significant digits!
> 
> You are well in your way to a clean room.  We're going to be seeing cactus computer chips soon, huh?
> 
> 
> No, really.  Good job.  Thanks for sharing.
> 
> I typically use one of the lathe dust hoods that several vendors sell.  It works pretty good, but it certainly does not get the full 'surround' like your jig does.  And yes, it does have CA dots all over it.
> 
> Oh, the drill press jig is also a good idea.


----------



## Texatdurango

Curtis wiping down guests as they arrive at a recent IAP meeting in his shop....:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Dario

Curtis,

Ever considered making the top cover one piece that is slanted/sloped instead of 2 pieces that are perpendicular each other?

Right now as you look at it from the tail stock it is rectangular, if you make it trapezoidal, you probably will have better visibility.  Not sure what the impact is dust collection wise.

Sweet set up!


----------



## Mark

Very nice setup. I saw the enclosure for the drill press too. Very nice...


----------



## broitblat

Sweet setup.  Thanks for sharing.

  -Barry


----------



## Munsterlander

pictures printed, gonna make myself one this weekend...  thanks Curtis!


----------



## leehljp

Great idea and simple too. This is going in my "links" folder. Got to copy this!


----------



## GaryMGg

Darn sweet! What you got for a chop saw?!?!?!?


----------



## MesquiteMan

Got darn near perfect for a chop saw, too!  I will try to take pics next time I have the camera in the shop.


----------



## philb

Looks pretty good! Could also be used for bigger items or spindle work if the length was extended! 

The drill press jig looks very good also, do you have any more pics of the extractor setup that goes to the drill, or of your whole DC setup. Im just trying to plan some integrated DC for my workshop rather than having a big shopvac that goes to each machine! But not many Cyclone system available in the UK so looking for inspiration!

Cheers PHIL


----------



## rlofton

Nice setup Curtis.  I intend to compliment it by copying it.

Thanks for taking all the good natured ribbing in stride.


----------



## Daniel

Curtis, Don't pay any attention to those dust jokes. Anyone that has put that much money into a DC should not have to sweep. Nice job on getting great collection ability. I am not even close to that and my set up is no slouch.


----------



## RAdams

yeah i am jealous for sure! I have to stop once a week or so and spend a couple hours putting my shop back together again. Would be nice to not lose tools under the piles of shavings! When i clean my shop it is amazing what all i find sometimes.


----------



## PTJeff

Curtis,
Do you have any static electricity buildup on the acrylic after turning a few?  I have the small plastic hood by PSi and after about 15 min i have to stop and somehow neutralize the charge buildup.


----------



## glycerine

That's nice!  And it provides eye protection too I imagine...


----------



## jyreene

Nice set-up Curtis.  I'll have to revisit this in 3 months when I finally have a lathe.


----------



## cnirenberg

Nice set up Curtis, very cool.  I guess I am the anti-Curtis when it comes down to it-clean wise that is.


----------



## Blind_Squirrel

Texatdurango said:


> Curtis wiping down guests as they arrive at a recent IAP meeting in his shop....:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Spec Grade

Mind if I ask why the rig is not on rollers to accommodate the moving of the banjo?


----------



## MesquiteMan

It is not on rollers because it is attached directly to the banjo and moves with it.  Besides, this is the original prototype.  It just worked so good on the first try that I have not had a need to change it yet!


----------



## avbill

Curtis,   What do you do if you are turning a bowel?


----------



## MesquiteMan

avbill said:


> Curtis, What do you do if you are turning a *bowel*?


 
I usually sit on the toilet! :biggrin::biggrin:

Seriously, for bowls, I just remove the penturning dust gizmo and hook up another dust hood that I have.  It is not effective at chip removal but still does a great job of dust control.


----------



## Fred

Curtis ... Excellent inspiration for the safety oriented turners that read the Forum for ideas and such.

For your bowl chips try lowering the 4" opening to be more level, or slightly below the base of the unit. Don't go all the way down and throught the base, but just have the opening lower. I thinbking this might allow the chips to get vacuumed out instead of meeting the obstruction of the lip below the opening and thus falling out of the vacuum path. Just my $0.02 worth and as usual that and $2.00 will get you several cups of coffee at the local watering hole.

Just closed my eyes and pictured a simple way to test the idea... cut a second piece of wood and raise the bottom up to just above the vacuum hole opening. At least that will give you a test and avoid rebuilding the entire device! :wink:

Question: Just ho2 fast does your toilet turn when you are making thos "bowels" posted above? Maybe it has adjustable RPM's??


----------



## randyrls

PTJeff said:


> Curtis,
> Do you have any static electricity buildup on the acrylic after turning a few?  I have the small plastic hood by PSi and after about 15 min i have to stop and somehow neutralize the charge buildup.




Wipe down the inside of the plastic hood with a Bounce sheet.  Many DC installations have a "grounding" wire running inside the plastic pipe.


----------



## dgscott

Curtis:

You're the only guy I know who makes prototypes that look better than other peoples' finished products!
Doug


----------



## BradG

If only this would work on a metal lathe! 

Nicely done Curtis


----------



## DMGill

I made the same design but slanted the top and put a single piece of plexiglas attached with magnetic strips so I can adjust how far over the piece it comes or take it off completely, which is good for sanding. Works great! I also use it while applying CA, it pulls the fumes away so I don't smell it at all.

Mine has a raised bottom to fit over the tool rest but stands on the lathe bed. Rare earth magnets on the bottom to hold it securely on the lathe bed. There's a cart with a shelf the same height behind my lathe that I can push it off out of the way to turn larger projects or for set up, tool cleaning, etc.

I don't turn anything with out using my dust collector any more. Even on larger projects where it's farther back it will still catch the small stuff like sanding dust.


----------



## DMGill

Fred said:


> For your bowl chips try lowering the 4" opening to be more level, or slightly below the base of the unit. Don't go all the way down and throught the base, but just have the opening lower. I thinbking this might allow the chips to get vacuumed out instead of meeting the obstruction of the lip below the opening and thus falling out of the vacuum path.


 
My dust port is as far down as I could get it. Started out with it centered to the mandrel but putting it at the bottom does work better. I get some chips collected it the corners but just brush them out with my finger and they get sucked up. Only down minor side is when there's a hole or crack I'd like to fill with shavings. I don't have any!


----------



## DMGill

philb said:


> The drill press jig looks very good also, do you have any more pics of the extractor setup that goes to the drill,


 
I'd like to see that, too. My husband has been working on that. 

We met you at the SWAT symposium where you told us about your dad. Anyone who knows your story can appreciate your DC efforts, and benefit from them. 

Got a cactus blank from you for our son who was in Iraq at the time. They stop recieving packages at his location shortly after that so I couldn't send his pen to him. But, he just got back and will be home for Christmas! His pen (and matching key ring) is one of his gifts. 

Thank you very much!


----------



## t001xa22

Curtis, thank you for posting this information for all of us. Aside from being an obvious great chip collector, it appears to be a great dust collector, too. After sucking up jet fumes around a major airport for 33 years, I don't need any more airborne problems. Like others, I will endeavor to copy your design for my benefit, too. And thank you, Randy, for the advice on the dryer sheet wipe down. You guys are really helpful.


----------



## Andrew_K99

Thanks for rresurrecting this 2 year old post!

Curtis that's a great idea!  I think I may copy it.

Anything you would change on it two years later?

AK


----------



## Phillyjer

Great idea.  You should consider a patent.


----------



## MartinPens

I think the next step is some sort of zero gravity chamber to catch that .003%!  : ). : )

We all benefit from your efficiency! Thanks Curtis.

Martin

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## Alzey

Dario said:


> Curtis,
> 
> Ever considered making the top cover one piece that is slanted/sloped instead of 2 pieces that are perpendicular each other?
> 
> Right now as you look at it from the tail stock it is rectangular, if you make it trapezoidal, you probably will have better visibility.  Not sure what the impact is dust collection wise.
> 
> Sweet set up!




I found this post a few weeks ago and made a similar system using a shop vac and Dust Deputy.  My first version had a sloped hood.  When I closed the hood my over head light reflected right were the mandrel is.  So I now have a flat top.  It does not work as well as this one because of the low CFM of the shop vac but it works well enough to get the sanding dust.


----------



## deemka

This thread is kinda old, but this is an awesome idea, I may take this Idea and modify it some. thanks for posting, years ago lol


----------



## raar25

I tried something like that but the plexiglass got so dirty from spraying EEE, plastic polish and water I couldnt see through it anymore.  I will try the hinge idea see if it keeps the spray away.


----------



## log2lumber

I now have another holiday project


----------



## Warren White

*How is it attached?*

Could you provide some pictures as to how the dust collector is attached to the lathe?

Great idea, and an excellent implementation!  Thanks for posting, and my thanks to others who have kept the post active.


----------

